# --> Das Bayerische Fernsehen sucht Opfer von unseriösen Inkassobüros



## Heiko (22 Juni 2011)

Folgende Anfrage erreichte die Redaktion:


> Das Bayerische Fernsehen sucht Opfer von unseriösen Inkassobüros. Bei wem wurden zu hohe Gebühren veranschlagt? Wer hat gar eine unberechtigte Forderung erhalten? Wenn Sie aus Bayern sind, berichten Sie uns bitte hier. Vielen Dank.



Falls Ihr betroffen seid, dann bitte einfach eine kurze Nachricht über das Kontaktformular oder per E-Mail an [email protected]
Wir leiten Eure Mail dann an den Bayerischen Rundfunk weiter.
Ihr könnt auch gerne hier im Thread antworten.


----------



## derstab (29 Juni 2011)

Ich bin zwar nicht aus Bayern, aber empfehle mal S. und O. T. zu googeln. Da wird das Bayrische Fernsehen wohl ne Tagessendung draus machen müssen  Von denen hab ich mal Post bekommen...

_[Namen editiert - hr]_


----------

